# Sharks



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

On the surf I use 5/0 Gamakatsu octopus offset circle hooks and was wandering what everyone else uses.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

16/0-20/0 Mustad circles or 10/0-12/0 tuna style hooks. Any cut bait like mullet,whiting,etc.. use circles, any live or large baits I use tuna hooks.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

What J.R. said.

PS
I use 20/0 circle wraped with vinyl electrical tape for sharks.


----------



## capt. stealth (Jul 7, 2008)

If the shark does not cut my line as soon as I figure out it is a shark I will cut the line my self other wise I will just kill it and leave it for dead. :texasflag


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

capt. stealth said:


> If the shark does not cut my line as soon as I figure out it is a shark I will cut the line my self other wise I will just kill it and leave it for dead. :texasflag


 Rut Row.
This ought to stir up a fuss.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

capt. stealth said:


> If the shark does not cut my line as soon as I figure out it is a shark I will cut the line my self other wise I will just kill it and leave it for dead. :texasflag


yeah. way to practice conservation smart guy. better yet, why dont we just say screw limits on all animals and kill them all off. thats no different than what youre doing now.


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

Im with you jws


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

And to answer the original question, I generally use circle hooks from 14/0 up to 20/0.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

capt. stealth said:


> If the shark does not cut my line as soon as I figure out it is a shark I will cut the line my self other wise I will just kill it and leave it for dead. :texasflag


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## capt. stealth (Jul 7, 2008)

JWS said:


> yeah. way to practice conservation smart guy. better yet, why dont we just say screw limits on all animals and kill them all off. thats no different than what youre doing now.


Why do you think I cut my line? I really don't care to catch a shark much less try to catch one. I go out of my way not to touch the stinky things!
:texasflag


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

14/0-20/0 CIRCLE HOOK


----------



## Surf Runner (Apr 17, 2011)

Whats up Fishing Guru? This is one of your OLD fishing buddies. First I wanted to touch bases with you on the surf rod that you're looking for, let me know what colors you like and I will start getting things together to build you a custom 9'/10' surf rod.
I have acouple of reels that we could put on it but you would need to learn to fish without a levelwind...............its easy just takes practice.
Second, talk your dad into it and we will go down on a Friday and spend the weekend, Ill bring the yak and I will yak a few shark lines out for you, while we,re waiting I can show you how to make the leaders.
I will tell you like a few of the folks have already done, make sure you understand the do's and dont's of fishing, Id hate to see you get a ticket for a illegal fish.
Hey buddy, Ill be glad to help you any way I can, just let me know and you already see that these cool folks on this site are willing to help you out.
Im serious about the surf rod, give me a call 832-603-3904.
Have you figured out who this is???


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

capt. stealth said:


> other wise I will just kill it and leave it for dead. :texasflag


its not the line cutting that people have an issue with. its this part.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I like 12/0 - 16/0 circles in the surf for cast baits to shark...


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

close


----------



## capt. stealth (Jul 7, 2008)

JWS said:


> its not the line cutting that people have an issue with. its this part.


Then give me you


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

pretty pathetic troll, NEXT!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Mr. Tim, it would make it easier if you turn on the private message setting. I have improve on casting with my penn 209m levelwind and have used a reel without a levelwind, but still will take time getting used to it. For the rod, thank you sooo much and I would like the blank black, and the guide wraps red. I bought the materials for the same leaders you make and have made a few by looking at the one you gave me. The 400lb line was sort of expensive though.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I like 9 and 10/0 kahles.


----------



## Surf Runner (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Fishing Guru sorry, but I dont know what you are talking about when you say turn on the private message setting?????
I will start looking around for a blank for that rod, maybe one Saturday or Sunday we can get together because there are a couple of measurements that I need to get from you that way the rod is built for you, you don't want the rear grip to far away or to close to the reel.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

The private message setting is under the user cp, but my email is [email protected]. Just to get an idea on what fishing line to buy, what reel do you plan on putting on the rod?


----------



## badbassb (May 23, 2011)

capt. stealth said:


> Why do you think I cut my line? I really don't care to catch a shark much less try to catch one. I go out of my way not to touch the stinky things!
> :texasflag


omg catch and release the stinky things


----------

